# Σεμινάριο Μετάφρασης Παιδικής Λογοτεχνίας στη meta|φραση



## diceman (Jan 18, 2010)

Σεμινάριο Μετάφρασης Παιδικής Λογοτεχνίας στη meta|φραση 
στο Κέντρο Εκπαίδευσης Μεταφραστών *meta**|*φραση

*Έναρξη:* 26/02/10
*Διάρκεια: * 4 εβδομάδες (12 ώρες)
*Γλώσσες εργασίας: * Αγγλικά / Ελληνικά
*Μαθήματα:* Παρασκευή, 6-9 μ.μ.
*Εισηγήτρια: * Μαρία Αγγελίδου

Στόχος του σεμιναρίου είναι να παρουσιάσει στους συμμετέχοντες τις ιδιαιτερότητες του παιδικού βιβλίου καθώς και τους τρόπους αντιμετώπισης των κύριων μεταφραστικών προβλημάτων του.

Το παιδικό βιβλίο είναι ένας κόσμος ξεχωριστός. Και η μετάφρασή του αποτελεί ιδιαίτερη διαδικασία: δημιουργική και, κυρίως, διερευνητική προς όλες τις κατευθύνσεις. Παρακολουθώντας το σεμινάριο Μετάφρασης Παιδικής Λογοτεχνίας, θα έχετε την ευκαιρία να ανακαλύψετε τον κόσμο αυτό με την καθοδήγηση της βραβευμένης μεταφράστριας και συγγραφέως παιδικών βιβλίων Μαρίας Αγγελίδου. Θα γνωρίσετε τα διαφορετικά είδη παιδικών βιβλίων και θα σχολιάσετε τα γνωρίσματά τους, θα εξετάσετε τα προβλήματα που παρουσιάζουν στην απόδοσή τους και θα εξασκηθείτε στη μετάφραση χαρακτηριστικών αποσπασμάτων.

Επικοινωνήστε με τη Γραμματεία (10 π.μ. έως 9 μ.μ. καθημερινά, στο 210.36.29.000). Οι θέσεις είναι περιορισμένες.

*Στοιχεία εισηγήτριας: * Η Μαρία Αγγελίδου είναι κάτοχος του πτυχίου Ελληνικής Φιλολογίας του Πανεπιστημίου Αθηνών και του Liz. Phil. I του Πανεπιστημίου Ζυρίχης. Παρακολούθησε επίσης μεταπτυχιακά μαθήματα αρχαίων και μεσαιωνικών ελληνικών, γλωσσολογίας και ιστορίας θρησκειών στα Πανεπιστήμια Ζυρίχης και Κωνστάντζας. Εργάζεται από το 1980 ως επαγγελματίας μεταφράστρια λογοτεχνίας, θεάτρου και παιδικών βιβλίων. Έχει μεταφράσει περισσότερα από 250 βιβλία. Έχει διδάξει λογοτεχνική μετάφραση καθώς και θεωρία της μετάφρασης σε ιδιωτικές σχολές, σεμινάρια και εργαστήρια λογοτεχνικής μετάφρασης.


----------



## pit (Jan 19, 2010)

Το έχω παρακολουθήσει. Είναι θαύμα.

Η Μαρία Αγγελίδου δίνει όλον της τον εαυτό. Είναι από μόνη της μια σχολή.

Όποιος αγαπά τα παιδικά/εφηβικά βιβλία και τη μετάφραση ας το παρακολουθήσει.


----------

